# Powerpoint failed to start correctly last time.



## jgangoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Starting powerpoint in safe mode will help to correct or isolate a startup 
problem in order to successfully start the program, some functionally may be 
disable in this mode. do you want to start powerpoint in safe mode?

Solution: *To fix this, set default printer to MS XPS Doc printer*


----------

